# RISD On-Call Security Officer



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Security Officer - ON CALL
Institution:
*Rhode Island School of Design*

Location:
Providence, RI

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
03/22/2019

Application Due:
Open Until Filled

Type:
Adjunct/Part-Time

*Job Summary (Overview)*

As one of the three largest university art museums in the United States, the RISD Museum is a place for investigation, transformation and creative process. The RISD Museum is committed to connecting a diverse public with a collection of art and design from the ancient past to the present day. As an employer, RISD offers a supportive, collegial and inclusive work environment and a competitive benefits package.

The RISD Museum is seeking a dependable security professional with visitor service skills and a strong sense of integrity.

The Museum Security Officer plays the critical role of maintaining order, reducing injury and reducing property loss at the Museum. In addition, the Officer provides routine protection of galleries and visitors by making continuous tours throughout the Museum and informing visitors of museum rules; serving as an initial security and safety responder for events and escalate and/or report as appropriate; and performing the important function of responding politely and in a courteous, professional manner to visitors and staff, answering visitors' questions or direct visitors to someone who can answer.

To learn more about the RISD Museum visit Homepage | RISD Museum.

*Job Qualifications Required*

HS diploma or equivalent required. Strong communication skills and dependability. Previous security or related work experience preferred or combination of education and experience. Ability to complete written reports.
Computer literacy Ability to follow standard operating procedures.
*Job Qualifications Preferred*

Associate Degree or higher
Strong Computer ability
Security Experience
*EEO Statement*
RISD recognizes diversity and inclusivity as fundamental to its learning community and integral to an art and design education. We welcome candidates whose experience has prepared them to contribute to our commitment to diversity and excellence. RISD is an Equal Opportunity Employer. Employment decisions are made without regard to race, color, religion, sex, age, national origin, disability, veteran status, sexual orientation, gender identity or expression, genetics, or any other protected characteristic as established by law.

*Application Information*
Contact:
Rhode Island School of Design

Online App. Form:
https://careers.risd.edu/postings/2103


----------

